# Italian beans



## shuggyboy24 (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi all

I have to say with trying varying beans i have to say Bei and Nannini are my favourite, anyone know an online source with a reasonable price tag or recommend something similar i guess some sort of italian blend??

cheers

Hugh


----------



## james10 (Feb 28, 2011)

Happy donkey Italian roast! Fantastic in milk based drinks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Happy Donkey Classic Italian - £4.65 for 500g + postage. Not the most subtle of beans, but they fulfill their brief.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

http://www.pittenweemchocolate.co.uk

£12/500g, or £6.70 for 250g.


----------

